# Conference On Sikh Studies At UC Berkeley, CA



## Humble_Gursevak (Nov 9, 2005)

I found this important information just now at Living Treasure's site and I would like to share with you all: 

Translating Culture Conference Program 
Sikh and Punjab Studies in Global Perspective 

International Conference 
University of California at Berkeley 
Lipman Room, Barrows Hall 
November 11-12, 2005 



Panel: Translating the Adi Granth/Guru Granth Sahib: Continuing Challenges 
Chair: Pashaura Singh, University of California at Riverside 

http://www.ias.berkeley.edu/southasia/tran...ingculture.html


14:00 Veer Bhupinder Singh, The Living Treasure Foundation, New York: 
Connecting wisdom with contemporary challenges of modernity - An alternative approach in understanding Gurbani 

Here is the link for detailed programme: 

http://www.ias.berkeley.edu/southasia/translatingculture-pro gram.html 

Kindly send this information to all your loved ones who are in or near California


----------

